# C5 A6 Avant 2.7t Build thread



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

I figured i would start this page now and post pics of the progress of my car. Never made a build thread before but i will try and keep up on it and post up as many pics as i can. Criticism is ok, but be fair...if u don't like something say ur piece and that's it. Please don't start bashing in my thread. Well currently i have a 03 A6 3.0 trip quattro, come toward the end of March i will be swapping my tired 140k 3.0 for an 2.7t 6 Spd

I will be making a parts list of stuff to be sold that i dont need from the swap. I will also be selling the MOTOR & TRANNY from my car now. 

So i say on with some pics

Stock

New suspension (KW V1's) All the way down in rear an 1'' or so to go in the front


New wheels

Winter setup



So im going to be changing the color of the wheels soon....will get pics up ASAP.


----------

